# Anyone heard of the Nissan "Fast" rogram for Windows?



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I stumbled across it the other day and can't belive what it can do. You enter your vin and it tells you what you have, right down to the paint code. Then it gives you a parts database for all Nissan's in the US since the 1960's. After you pick out the parts you need it gives you access to a dealer through the web to get parts. No more problems with wondering if you have the right part, it even has descriptive diagrams to go along with the part numbers. Between this and the FSM's you can't be much more informed.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I stumbled across it the other day and can't belive what it can do. You enter your vin and it tells you what you have, right down to the paint code. Then it gives you a parts database for all Nissan's in the US since the 1960's. After you pick out the parts you need it gives you access to a dealer through the web to get parts. No more problems with wondering if you have the right part, it even has descriptive diagrams to go along with the part numbers. Between this and the FSM's you can't be much more informed.


wow sounds like a nissan servise department program. im sure its something like that. sounds really cool tho


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

linky?????


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

do you know who the program is made by and what version it is and is it just called FAST?? i wanna try looking for it


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it IS the nissan service department program...


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

The one that I came across is has all of the current USA cars with the exception of the Titan and the Armada. Not too sure of what version it is. This might help your search... 
I was impressed with the capability of the program. Maybe I just have low expectations.


----------



## JIBRILZ (Dec 11, 2004)

Buy or Download??


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

JIBRILZ said:


> Buy or Download??


Check out my previous post, that should answer your question.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

How this program can be made to work? It just opens the Nero burning rom


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Object not found!

The requested URL was not found on this server. The link on the referring page seems to be wrong or outdated. Please inform the author of that page about the error. 

If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster 

Error 404

www.iposer.com
Sun 12 Dec 2004 04:58:10 PM CST


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> Object not found!
> 
> The requested URL was not found on this server. The link on the referring page seems to be wrong or outdated. Please inform the author of that page about the error.
> 
> ...


Just click it and it will open the download window


Anyway, I downloaded it to my computer and when I click the downloaded file, it opens the Nero Burning Rom-software


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Lets just say that you found the program... After you download disc one and disc 2 you need to just click on the files.... The .nrg indicates that they are nero CD images, you need to make them into two cd's. Nero should follow you through this step. After you burn them into images you need to open the file on the the first CD titled *0 Info*Then there you will find two word documents. Follow their directions. 

*EDIT: Bad news, looks like the person who hosted it shut it down... Hope a few of you got it. If I had somewhere to host it I would. *


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here are Nissan Fast installation instructions from OZ.

Lew


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

FAST is the program that a lot of dealers use to look up the part #s. they're supposed to destroy the CDs when they get an upgrade, but obviously someone didn't.

I've been using this for years, but often it's easier to just call the dealer and let them look it up. the software they have now is a lot easier to use and has a lot more in it.
on the FAST system, there are a lot of small things it leaves out, like knock sensor wiring harnesses and stuff. 

FYI, you can get versions that cover all the JDM and Aus cars as well, but I haven't seen that one in a while.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I had a few copies I was letting go (just shipping price and insurance). 
If you want a copy of Nissan fast, and you are friendly with the parts guy, ask him for a CD. Nissan gets updated CD's every 6 months to a year. He should give you a copy or two for free. They seriously just throw the CD's out once they use them in the machine. (Like McDonalds throws away unsold burgers at closing, shame though  )
If you do get the CD's just open the "read me" file and follow the download instructions. Seriously, I know that Nissan throws away their FAST CD's cause they update them as new models come in. The copy you recieve will probally have from 1991 to your model year. 
Anything from 1991 down is a second CD.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

I was trying to download it with BitSpirit software but it only says "Can't retrieve seeds info from tracker"

What does this mean


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ey, CHRIS, link dead bud. send it to me n i see if i can host it for a while. catch me on AIM or email me er something.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

This would help me out a BUNCH. Give us the link slayer if you can host it.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Doesn't anyone know what "Can't retrieve seeds info from tracker" means in BitSpirit :waving:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It means no one is hosting the torrent.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> It means no one is hosting the torrent.


god dammit


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

i have the first cd of fast it was hosted when they put up the FSM's and i forgot that i dled the first part i'll try to find a place to host the first one


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm going to a Nissan dealer to get some touch up paint for our new damn Altima since someone doored us already but I'm gonna see if they'll give me a copy.


----------

